# Good to be here



## "Lewis" (May 22, 2010)

Good to be here. My great grandfather was a 3 degree master mason, but no one in my family till' me has joined the masons again. (I think I still have his registration papers here from the early 1900's...) Anyway, it feels good to know there are others out there. Peace, brothers.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 23, 2010)

Welcome Brother Lewis!! We're glad to have you here with us at Masons of Texas!!


----------



## JTM (May 23, 2010)

what degree do you have lewis, and where?  just curious is all.


also, welcome to the boards


----------



## "Lewis" (May 23, 2010)

To be perfectly honest, I have not joined a lodge yet. The reason I am here is to seek knowledge and information. And maybe a quick laugh or two on the way.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 23, 2010)

Well Lewis, at least you are honest about it.

Glad that you are here anyhow!


----------



## JTM (May 23, 2010)

"Lewis" said:


> To be perfectly honest, I have not joined a lodge yet. The reason I am here is to seek knowledge and information. And maybe a quick laugh or two on the way.


 
around here?  more laughs than knowledge (kidding.... check out the articles, they are a font of information)


----------



## Casey (May 26, 2010)

There are some great brothers here... always willing to help out us new guys.


----------



## Spring TX MM (May 31, 2010)

Lewis

 What area are you from or in. Just curious because if you are in the Spring TX area, you are welcome to stop by our Lodge for dinner sometime. Also, glad to answer any questions you have.

Kyle


----------

